# Figure Eight Puffer Fish



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, I wonder if anyone can help me. I've got a red tail black shark about 4" long and wondered if its possible to put a couple of figure eight puffer fish in a 24" aquarium with him


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Puffer fish can be really aggressive, so i wouldn't keep 2 together, they can be terrible bullys and fin nippers and ideally would probably be best kept on their own. Red tailed sharks are also known to be aggressive so the 2 together could spell serious trouble.
I don't have any puffers myself but a friend does and has 3 tanks with one in each.
I have kept a red tailed shark in a community tank with no problems at all, but i think this was more the exception


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i used to have a mbu puffer, he was never aggresive to any other fish!


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

You must have got one of the nice ones


----------



## mshaw86 (Oct 10, 2008)

i wouldn't really risk it to be honest, you can get one in a hundred that will be really placcid and not bother with other fish but it's very unlikely. Puffers tend to do best on their own.


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

I have kept many types of puffers in the past and in my opinion it is best to keep them in species specific tanks as they are nippy.


----------

